
Web disrupted 'across Mid-East' - apexauk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7218008.stm
======
apexauk
slightly more high-quality journalism:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jan/30/asia.intern...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jan/30/asia.internet.outage)

